# UBC Vancouver BC Wrestling camp and Grappling tourney Early July



## noelq (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey guys, the University of British Columbia is hosting their first annual grappling tourney at the YMCA at Langara in Vancouver! I absolutely cannot wait compete in this tourney, hosted by BC's most prestigious university, UBC. The camp will be great as well, which will be hosted by olympian gold medalist wrestler Daniel Igali and silver medalist Guivi (Pronounced "Gia") Sissaouri! There's also an MMA seminar hosted by Gia (he's the guy who taught GSP, btw). Anywayz, get yourselves out there and compete! All of these events start early july. I'll seeya guys there! 

All the info you need is here: 
http://ubcwrestlingclub.squarespace.com/

Or you can join the UBC wrestling club on Facebook and get the details there.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

I think I might do that.
I used to be a part of the SFU wrestling club, they got a solid program there.
Does gregor that moldovian guy still teach the ubc wrestling club?


----------

